# My Lake Powell Trip.



## Darin (Oct 1, 2006)

Had a great time. Thought you might want to see a few pix. The one with the green mountains was taken near Paonia, CO on the way down. The aspen were changing and it was really beautiful. The second one is of the boat and the great beach we found. Third was the view from the mountain we took a hike up too. Last was another view of the boat and beach from the butte we were hiking on.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Oct 1, 2006)

Gotta love vacationing on a houseboat.



I enjoyed so much I allmost bought one a few years ago.


----------



## Darin (Oct 2, 2006)

Where did you go that made you want to buy one?


----------



## trimmmed (Oct 2, 2006)

Great pics!!


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 2, 2006)

Lake Powell nice area.. I'm not going to ask where the ...Never mind ..Hope you had fun..


----------



## begleytree (Oct 2, 2006)

Awsome pics, Darin. Looks like you and the family had a great time.
<Note to self, taking a day off to hunt is not a vacation, get away somewhere> We usually go camping for 3-4 days at a time. seems like I no sooner begin to relax, then it's time to pack up and leave. 
-Ralph


----------



## Adkpk (Oct 2, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Oct 7, 2006)

Darin said:


> Where did you go that made you want to buy one?






Sorry D, I just found this thread again 



We went to Raystown lake in western PA. ,beautiful scenery lots of fun to be had aboard the boat and a different camping spot every night!


I allmost bought a ChrisCraft Aquahome at a local marina that was Selling it in leu of storage fees. Nice wessel, twin perkins diesels, diesel generator, ocean going capability, 30MPH top speed, In the neighborhood of 600 nauticle miles range (In favorable conditions) But she did need a bit of work.


The origonal owner bought her in "76" and went from their home port (upper delaware river near Philly) to new york harbor for the Bicentennial, then to the great lakes and Canada, down through the ICW to florida and through the Panama canal and up to Sanfrancisco. A 1.5 year cruse!


Then they came back here and spent the rest of their retirement crusing the eastern seaboard.


NICE!


----------

